# Problem Apps In Marketplace



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi, I wanted to check with you guys if your having problems with apps in market incompatible. Since I loaded liberty 3 1.0, most of my favorite apps from market would say incompatible.

Please advise if this is a known issue.

Thank you in advance


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Um I guess it just happens to me.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry. Not happening here. Same setup as you. Have you tried reflashing?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

I havent tried but I will reflash.


----------



## Nekro (Jun 23, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> I havent tried but I will reflash.


Force close it, clear data and open the application again. It will ask you to "accept " just check your apps again, see if that worked.


----------

